# une nuque, fraîche et mouillée, à laquelle je fus sensible



## duchevreuil

Bonjour,

Dans _La chute_ d'Albert Camus, il y a une formule qui m'a fait réfléchir :

"_Sur le pont, je passai derrière une forme penchée sur le parapet, et qui semblait regarder le fleuve. De plus près, je distinguai une mince jeune femme, habillée de noir. Entre les cheveux sombres et le col du manteau, on voyait seulement une nuque, fraîche et mouillée, *à laquelle je fus sensible*. Mais je poursuivis ma route, après une hésitation..._".

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, exactement, qu'il fut "sensible" à la nuque ?

Merci


----------



## itka

Oui. Il y est sensible : cette nuque ne le laisse pas indifférent. Elle lui suggère des idées (le lecteur peut imaginer lesquelles) elle l'émeut.


----------



## Me-K

S'il pleut, l'image de la nuque mouillée pourrait exprimer une idée particulière. Mais je ne sais pas s'il pleut.


----------



## duchevreuil

Et si vous étiez Albert Camus et deviez reformuler la phrase en question?


----------



## Me-K

- Pleut-il?


----------



## Chimel

duchevreuil said:


> Et si vous étiez Albert Camus et deviez reformuler la phrase en question?


 
...on voyait seulement une nuque, fraîche et mouillée, qui ne me laissa pas indifférent (suggestion d'Itka) / qui mit mes sens en éveil (avec une nuance de sens un peu plus forte)...


----------



## duchevreuil

Me-K said:


> - Pleut-il?



Oui, en effet il est une heure après minuit, une petite pluie tombe, plutôt une bruine.


----------



## Me-K

L'image de la nuque mouillée fait sans doute ressortir qu'elle ne se protège pas de la pluie. L'émotion particulière de l'auteur doit venir de là. Une femme s'abandonnant aux élements (le vent, la pluie, le soleil, le froid, et la nuit, ici), pour un homme c'est toujours très émouvant. 

C'est une très belle image que cette nuque mouillée, pour cette femme qui regarde la rivière, et c'est très délicat de l'avoir remarqué et de l'avoir raconté, de la part de l'auteur.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci Itka, Me-K et Chimel ! 

*Me-K:* c'est une très fine observation que tu as faite là, tu dois être habitué à la lecture.

Je me demande si l'on aurait pu dire _une nuque, fraîche et mouillée, *sur laquelle mon regard s'attarda*_. Et d'ailleurs, est-ce que "fraîche", dans ce contexte-là, est tout simplement un synonyme de "mouillée" ? Ou est-ce que ça signifie plutôt "propre" ?


----------



## Me-K

Fraîche peut-être parce qu'il fait un peu froid, mais pas forcément. La nuque fraîche est une belle image s'agissant de la femme: on la voit belle, fine, élégante, jeune probablement. 

Si on remarque sa nuque, c'est qu'elle doit avoir beaucoup de charme: la finesse du texte est peut-être là. Une femme dont on se rappelle de la nuque était à mon avis une jolie femme. Cela m'est peut-être personnel, comment le saurais-je?

[16h00: fraîche, dans cette phrase, ne saurait vouloir dire "propre": il n'a pas approché cette femme, il ne s'est pas posé la question de sa propreté, il l'a vue propre d'office]

21h00 _Sur laquelle mon regard s'attarda:_ je comprends très bien ton idée, mais en la circonstance il n'a pas eu le temps de s'attarder, puisqu'il préfère continuer son chemin *comme si de rien n'était*. L'image fut brêve et a marqué son esprit: c'est toujours comme ça et c'est pour toute la vie.

17 février 6h50: Tu aurais pu tenter_ sur laquelle mon regard s'arrêta. _C'est pareil sauf que cet arrêt peut ne durer qu'un instant, sans qu'il s'attarde.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

À mon avis, il ne s'agit pas du regard mais plutôt des sentiments que ce regard a suscités. Je ne vois pas mieux que la suggestion d'Itka au #2 : "qui ne me laissa pas indifférent". (le simple adjectif émouvante, pourrait aussi convenir).


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci Me-K et Punky ! 

Oui, Punky, tu as raison qu'il ne s'agit pas du regard, mais du sentiments que la nuque de la femme inspire. Je possède la traduction italienne de _La chute_ et là il y a "à laquelle je ne fus pas insensible". Mais en suédois, c'est tellement difficile ! Bon, un de ces jours je vais consulter la traduction suédoise à la bibliothèque, pour voir comment le traducteur a résolu ce dilemme...

À plus !


----------



## Me-K

En italien, si la langue le permet, j'aurais plutôt cherché à écrire "à laquelle je ne pus rester insensible", car on rend en même temps le fait qu'il fut saisi et le fait qu'il en est marqué durablement.

Oui pour accorder la priorité dans la traduction à rendre soit le fait d'avoir ressenti, soit la nature de ce ressenti (on rejoint un autre fil très délicat entre sentir et ressentir), soit les deux: c'est bien la phrase de Camus.

Par contre, dans beaucoup de langues je pense, il peut exister des formulations à partir du regard qui permettent de très bien rendre le ressenti. Je suppose qui si Duchevreuil pousse dans cette direction, c'est que sa langue elle-même l'y pousse. 

On pourrait encore partir du contraste de cette image qui fut d'un instant mais demeure, contraste qui fait ressortir le ressenti.

Autre idée: partir des gouttes de pluie sur la nuque qui imprègnent l'esprit de l'auteur. Est-ce ou n'est-ce pas dans la pensée de Camus, le dit-il ou ne le dit-il pas? Je trouve qu'il le dit presque, tant ce fait d'avoir été sensible à la nuque mouillée nous saisit nous-mêmes. 

13h45: je complète l'avant-dernière proposition: la nuque fraiche --> l'image reste fraîche dans son esprit, et je complète la dernière proposition: la fraîcheur de la nuque peut elle aussi avoir durablement imprégné son esprit, pas seulement les gouttes de pluies. 

Il a peut-être fait très fort, décidément, Camus, sur ce coup-là. Même s'il n'a pas voulu aller jusque-là, je découvre un très grand, je ne le savais pas aussi délicat en perception puis en retraduction avec des mots. Peu d'auteurs à mon avis sont allés jusque là.


----------



## duchevreuil

Merci encore, Me-K ! 

Aujourd'hui, je suis allé consulter la traduction suédoise. C'est : "_Entre les cheveux sombres et le col du manteau, on voyait seulement *le cou*, qui était frais et mouillé par la pluie, *et qui me tenta*._" La traductrice a, comme vous voyez, remplacé "nuque" par "cou".

Cette traduction-là ne colle pas vraiment, à mon avis...


----------



## Cath.S.

J'aurais peut-être dit "qui m'émut". Mais "et qui me tenta" n'est pas une si mauvaise interprétation à mon avis, l'image est assez érotique, un peu de peau humide dévoilée.
_Ne pas laisser insensible/indifférent, ne pas être insensible à qqch _s'emploient souvent dans un contexte d'attirance sexuelle.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Cath.S. said:


> J'aurais peut-être dit "qui m'émut". Mais "et qui me tenta" n'est pas une si mauvaise interprétation à mon avis, l'image est assez érotique, un peu de peau humide dévoilée.
> _Ne pas laisser insensible/indifférent, ne pas être insensible à qqch _s'emploient souvent dans un contexte d'attirance sexuelle.


Peut-être un contexte plus large permet-il de prendre cette option plus... directe ! (et moins "sensible" )

("lost in translation")


----------



## Me-K

"Ne pas être insensible" peut en effet noter que l'on s'en défend un peu, ou que c'est à son corps défendant - mot pour mot? - mais justement Camus a choisi de dire _à laquelle je fus sensible_, et nous étions plusieurs à partir dans l'idée qu'il voulait élever ce qu'il avait ressenti. Il me semble que nous étions bien partis.

L'image et la sensation ne sont certainement pas dépourvu*e*s d'érotisme, mais peu importe, dans cette phrase même.

6h40: Remarquer la nuque d'une femme, ce n'est tout de même pas pareil que de remarquer ses cheveux, ou ses épaules ou ses chevilles. Cela se mettrait plutôt sur le même plan que le fait d'avoir remarqué ses mains, par exemple, ou encore une lumière sur son front.


----------



## duchevreuil

Cath.S. said:


> J'aurais peut-être dit "qui m'émut". Mais "et qui me tenta" n'est pas une si mauvaise interprétation à mon avis, l'image est assez érotique, un peu de peau humide dévoilée.
> _Ne pas laisser insensible/indifférent, ne pas être insensible à qqch _s'emploient souvent dans un contexte d'attirance sexuelle.



Oui, réflexion faite, la traduction n'est peut-être pas si mal après tout. Justement comme le dit Itka, la nuque de la femme lui suggère des idées... mais lesquelles ? Cela doit tout simplement dépendre du contexte !

Moi j'aurais choisi de traduire par "_une nuque, fraîche et mouillée, *qui exerça sur moi une certaine attraction*_".

Reste à savoir pourquoi la traductrice suédoise a traduit "nuque" par 'cou'...

13.00 : Peut-être "*qui m'excita légèrement*" serait mieux... Car, dans ce contexte-là, il doit bien s'agir d'une légère excitation.


----------



## Chimel

Voilà une nuque qui aura suscité bien des commentaires... 

Si le mot "nuque" existe en suédois (mais peut-être certaines langues désignent-elles le cou et la nuque par un seul et même mot), c'est bien lui qu'il faut choisir dans la traduction.

De même, si l'adjectif "sensible à" existe (dans le sens: je suis sensible à vos remerciements, je suis sensible à son charme...), la traduction la plus respectueuse consiste à l'utiliser.

Le texte de Camus dit: "je fus sensible à cette nuque", il ne dit pas qu'il fut attiré, excité, tenté... Sauf raison linguistique impérieuse, il y a lieu d'utiliser l'adjectif correspondant en suédois aussi.


----------



## Corsicum

C’est trop troublant, je tente :
_fraîche et mouillée, par laquelle je fus troublé._
_fraîche et mouillée, troublante._
_fraîche et mouillée, j’en fus troublé ._
_« après une hésitation » _: ce n’est pas une sensibilité de type platonique après l’avoir observée, scrutée à son insu, des pieds à la tête…une hésitation vis à vis d'une inconnue, pourquoi ?
Après minuit…non non...pas de langue de bois !
 
Edit ajout : Pour distinguer à ce point les détails la nuit il faut être très proche, pratiquement la frôler, ce n’est pas un comportement d’enfant de cœur.


----------



## Cath.S.

Me-K said:


> 6h40: Remarquer la nuque d'une femme, ce n'est tout de même pas pareil que de remarquer ses cheveux, ou ses épaules ou ses chevilles. Cela se mettrait plutôt sur le même plan que le fait d'avoir remarqué ses mains, par exemple, ou encore une lumière sur son front.


Au contraire, et mon compagnon me le confirme,  il me semble que pour de nombreux membres de notre espèce la nuque est profondément sexuelle, de plus c'est un endroit intime du corps qui peut être contemplé sans gêner la personne... et appelle le baiser.


----------

